# USB3 card reader recommendations?



## clpollock (May 4, 2013)

I need a new USB3 card reader that supports compact flash and SD cards. Can anyone recommend a good, fast card reader that works reliably with FreeBSD? Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## fonz (May 4, 2013)

As long as it's USB, any card reader should be fine.


----------



## cpm@ (May 4, 2013)

Here you have a USB 3.0 card readers list.


----------

